# ACS application form filling help please !



## Greet (Oct 15, 2013)

Finally I got confirmed myself that I am eligible to apply for 189, through this forum experts replies, especially Monika. Thanks once again !

And after reading hundreds of threads here I decided to go on my own instead by agent because here almost every thread implies to very accurate information where even my planned agent was also not been able to provide. (i mentioned this to make future newbies life easy to decide on their go)

I LOOK FORWARD THE EXPERTS SUGGESTIONS FOR MY VISA PROCESS !

So now I am on next step to move on, ie ACS assessment. Can some one please correct my below understandings are correct or not on filling the 'ACS application form':


1.Under 'application type' which one should I select, is it '3.Skills ($450 AUD) or 4.Recognition Letter ($500 AUD)' ? I am trying to assess my 'MCA degree' and '6 years of software experience' for 189 visa. My understanding is, I should choose '3.Skills'. am I right ? And what to choose for my partner, he also want assess his qualifications(i think experience is not required to assess, pls correct me if wrong) to get '5 points for partner'. Please suggest.


2.Under ANZSCO I think I should choose '261313 Software engineer'. But I got confused because my job domain is 'software engineer' but my designation is 'consultant' as per my company norms( I am a SAP Business Objects developer ). 


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Demesne (Sep 4, 2013)

1. You should select '3. Skills'. For your partner obviously you will need separate application. You need to select '3. Skills' for your partner as well, if you want to claim points for his skills on your visa application. Also, in order to be able to get positive skill assessment from ACS your partner needs to show 2 years of work experience. 

2. I think '261313 Software engineer' is fine but to be certain look at all relevant ANZSCO codes and their job descriptions on ACS website and compare them to your job responsibilities. 

Good luck!


----------



## Greet (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks Demense for quick reply !

1.My husband has overall 6.6 yrs of experience, so that will be fine I think.
2.I went through the ANZSCO descriptions and I feel I come under 261313 only. Somebody in my SAP BO category pls confirm me if you experienced this.

When uploading CV (resume) in ACS what kind of details are more important that they look for and any other suggestion on building CV please.


----------



## Demesne (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes your husband's experience is more than fine. 

ACS does not require you to upload CV and there is not an option as well. Here is the complete documents checklist provided by ACS : http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Document-Checklist.pdf. 

Its pretty simple process you just scan all the documents mentioned in the checklist and convert them to PDF. Then upload them all to ACS.


----------



## Greet (Oct 15, 2013)

That is pretty straight and precise document Demense...Thanks.

I am going to submit my ACS soon, hence I just would like to summarise to make sure my understanding is in sync with ACS.

1. I need to upload a single PDF for my BA(bachelor of arts) certified documents( consisting my grade, date, university and marks list) 
And another single PDF for MCA(master degree) certified documents ( consisting my grade, date, university and marks list) 

Apart from MCA(full time) I also did MBA in correspondence, shall I add these documents also or not ?

2. As mentioned in ACS, just 'employee referral' form is sufficient and they clearly mentioned not to upload offer letter, payslip etc. But in this forum many mentioned that they uploaded the remaining docs also, will that be useful if we do so ?
And it means background checks will not be done at this stage ?

3. I am not uploading RPL becuase I have ICT related qualification.

4. Can we pay amount through Debit card (Master card). I can see 'Master card' option but under 'credit card type' category.

Please help


----------



## Demesne (Sep 4, 2013)

Greet said:


> That is pretty straight and precise document Demense...Thanks.
> 
> I am going to submit my ACS soon, hence I just would like to summarise to make sure my understanding is in sync with ACS.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I could help. 

1. You will need to upload these: 
- Passport Certified copy (1 PDF)
- Bachelors Certificate / Degree Certified copy (1 PDF)
- Bachelors Marksheet / Transcript Certified copy (1 PDF) 
- Masters Certificate / Degree Certified copy (1 PDF)
- Masters Marksheet / Transcript Certified copy(1 PDF)
- Employment Reference Letters from all your previous employers Certified copy (1 PDF for each job). You need something like this and need it signed by your employer http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf. This is ACS recommended format. 

If your MBA was in ICT area then you can otherwise I dont think you need it for ACS. 

2. When you start uploading documents you will see that you'll only have option to upload the above mentioned docs only. There is no option to uploads slips etc. I am not sure how they will do the checks but they certainly dont ask for slips. I do recommend to get all your payment slips / bank statements ready because DIAC will need them once you file your visa application for points. 

3. Yes, no need for RPL

4. Debit Card is fine and works. I paid through my Debit Card and selected the Credit Card Type option

Hope this helps  

D


----------



## Greet (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot Demesne detailed information !

I feel I can just ignore MBA from ACS. 
I have a doubt regarding the template of employee referral form. I cannot get company letter head document from HR. So I decided to get statutory declaration from colleague in stamp paper.
1.My doubt is with whoom we can get it witnessed in India. 

2.If I do in a stamp paper can I paste the companies logo in the document and type all the remaining phone number etc and then get signed with my colleague.

3. I know we should only get it signed by senior level person not colleague, but I dont have contacts with my previous senior heads now as I left the company. Else can I mention my colleague designation as 'senior level' ( I know it is false statement, but he is a genuine witness for me as we both worked together)

Adive please....Thanks.


----------



## Demesne (Sep 4, 2013)

No problems Greet  

1. I'm sorry I cant suggest you on this but I am sure there are lots of forum members from India who can help. What I have learned that Justice of Peace or some similar personal should be able to witness it. 

2. and 3. If you are doing statuary declaration then no need to paste company logo. Just do it the way ACS says. See this document from ACS http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0017/12635/Employment-FAQs.pdf and look at the FAQ saying 'I cannot provide a reference from my employer. Will you accept anything else?'

Just send the statuary declaration the way ACS is telling you. I would suggest not to mention your colleague's designation as 'senior level' as even if you get positive outcome because of this, when you file the visa application, your case officer can object and may refuse your visa. 

All the best


----------



## Greet (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot !

Final doubt pls regarding my certificates 'certified', do I need get sign and stamp by an authorised person on the scanned copies ?


----------



## Demesne (Sep 4, 2013)

Greet said:


> Thanks a lot !
> 
> Final doubt pls regarding my certificates 'certified', do I need get sign and stamp by an authorised person on the scanned copies ?


Yes. Just to go the notary public and tell them that you need to certify these documents photocopies.


----------



## Greet (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot Demesne !

Can you provide me the ACS website link where I can get all the docs related to assessment. When I surf the website I couldn't locate the page but your link is working.


----------



## Demesne (Sep 4, 2013)

Here https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment On this page you'll need every link and document you wlill need and I suggest to read them. Although I have posted all you need to know but its always good to learn from the website.


----------



## Greet (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Demesne,

Can you please tell me how to create a ACS account to lodge a new application I cannot see such options over wesite. I dont have ACS membership. 



Thanks in advance


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Demesne said:


> I'm glad I could help.
> 
> 4. Debit Card is fine and works. I paid through my Debit Card and selected the Credit Card Type option
> 
> ...



Hi Demesne,

One quick query. Was there any charges deducted on debit card for doing international transaction. Kindly let me know.
Thanks,
VVP


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi Demesne, One quick query. Was there any charges deducted on debit card for doing international transaction. Kindly let me know. Thanks, VVP


Shouldn't you be asking your bank or card provider for that?

ACS-dec19, pending.


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

tipzstamatic said:


> Shouldn't you be asking your bank or card provider for that?
> 
> ACS-dec19, pending.


I was thinking we can't use debit card for paying, till i came across some posts in this forum.
And I feel experienced persons here can answer better than banks as banks may ask for purpose etc..


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

vishnuvpotty said:


> I was thinking we can't use debit card for paying, till i came across some posts in this forum. And I feel experienced persons here can answer better than banks as banks may ask for purpose etc..


You'll most likely incur FOREX loss if your debit card has an amount that's not AUD. In the scheme of things, considering how expensive the visa application will be, there's no real reason to cry over spilled milk 

ACS-dec19, pending.


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

tipzstamatic said:


> You'll most likely incur FOREX loss if your debit card has an amount that's not AUD. In the scheme of things, considering how expensive the visa application will be, there's no real reason to cry over spilled milk
> 
> ACS-dec19, pending.


Yup debit card is not AUD. 
Anyway tomorrow will check with bank for other options.


----------

